# Uli Beyer Spezial!



## Gummibarsch (17. Januar 2007)

Suche diese Rute, bei E-Bay ist sie leider nicht zu bekommen!
Hat die jemand von euch zufällig und will sie loswerden?
Kumpel ist total begeistert und hat bald Geburtstag..|rolleyes 

Tight Lines,
markus


----------



## bolli (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Die Rute gibt es nur bei Dream-Tackle-Händlern (z. B. Angel-Ussat oder Gerlinger) und 
wird NIE unter dem UVP von € 149,00 verkauft. 

(eBay-) Privat-gebraucht-kauf ist die einzige und sehr seltene Möglichkeit günstiger 
an die Rute zu kommen. 
Wie gesagt, sehr selten, weswegen Du wahrscheinlich keine Treffer bei Deiner Suche 
bekommen hast.


----------



## Gummibarsch (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*


eben!

probieren tu ichs  trotzdem mal!


----------



## minden (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Tja bei ebay is grad eine ausgelaufen,..häts mal was gesagt;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=250069664375&rd=1&rd=1


Weiss ja nicht was du ausgeben willst, aber nen Kolleg von mir is am überlegen ob er sie weggeben soll (bei entsprechendem Gebot, sonst behält er sie lieber),...falls interesse schreib mir mal ne PM...

Sebastian


----------



## Gummibarsch (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

also ne gebrauchte Rute für 120€ kaufen, die neu 150€ kostet ist meiner Meinung nacht besch...
Auch wenns eine Uli Beyer is..


----------



## astcuit (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Hallo,

ich weiß die UBS hat einige Anhänger und darum würde ich mal gerne fragen was an dieser Rute so toll sein soll.Ich habe sie mal einen Tag lang fischen dürfen (was auch völlig gereichthat um mir ein Urteil zu bilden) da ein Bekannter von mir die Rute besaß (mittlerweile verkauft wegen Unzufriedenheit).Ich finde die Rute zu weich (für GuFis ab 16cm mit entsprechendem Kopf),den Kork nicht wirklich toll verarbeitet (gespachtelte Löcher,ungleichmäßige Maserung usw) und der Rollenhalter ist ein DPS-Fake.Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Rute total überteuert und nur weil Beyer drauf steht ist noch lange nicht Beyer drin.Der Blank wird der gleiche sein wie in anderen DreamTackle Ruten die fürs GuFieren deklariert sind....und die bei weitem keine 150 Steine kosten.

Bei meinem Bekannten hat sich nach kürzester Zeit,trotz regelmäßiger Pflege,der Aufdruck auf der Rute gelöst.....und das aber auch nur weil der Blank meiner Meinung nach nicht versiegelt ist über derm grünlichen "Lack".

Für mich persönlich eher eine Rute die in die 80 Euro Klasse eingestuft gehört.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja glücklicherweise verschieden,ansonsten würde ja jeder das gleiche Tackle fischen.

MfG
Tim


----------



## heinzrch (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

ich hab die UBS seit Mitte 90er (wie sie  rauskam gekauft) - ist immer noch ne super Rute, was die Wurfeigenschaften und das Rutengewicht angeht - aber die Verarbeitung könnte für ne 150€ Rute besser sein, und heutzutage gibt es gleichwertige oder sogar bessere Ruten für die Hälfte des Geldes (z.B. von Spro die Jana Meisel Spinnrute)
Gerlinger hat im Dream Tackle Eigen-Programm eine Rute die die Zwillingsschwester der UBS sein könnte, ist auch deutlich billiger als die UBS....


----------



## bassking (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



astcuit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß die UBS hat einige Anhänger und darum würde ich mal gerne fragen was an dieser Rute so toll sein soll.Ich habe sie mal einen Tag lang fischen dürfen (was auch völlig gereichthat um mir ein Urteil zu bilden) da ein Bekannter von mir die Rute besaß (mittlerweile verkauft wegen Unzufriedenheit).Ich finde die Rute zu weich (für GuFis ab 16cm mit entsprechendem Kopf),den Kork nicht wirklich toll verarbeitet (gespachtelte Löcher,ungleichmäßige Maserung usw) und der Rollenhalter ist ein DPS-Fake.Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Rute total überteuert und nur weil Beyer drauf steht ist noch lange nicht Beyer drin.Der Blank wird der gleiche sein wie in anderen DreamTackle Ruten die fürs GuFieren deklariert sind....und die bei weitem keine 150 Steine kosten.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Tim.

*Endlich* mal ein kompetentes Statement zu der Rute- ich gebe Dir zu 100% Recht #6 

Jede Flitsche hat Ihre Zeit...aber die Qualität entwickelt sich nunmal weiter und die Konkurrenz schläft nicht !

Die Spitze ist für Gummis ab 15cm. mit entsprechenden Köpfen schnell überfordert.
Die Rute ist zudem total überteuert, da es ein Koreaprodukt mäßiger Qualität ist, Komponenten eher mau.
...übrigens ist nicht nur der Rollenhalter ein Fake- die Ringe sind auch Imitationen .
Aber sie lässt sich mit kleineren Ködern schon zuverlässig fischen- dass muss man ruhig sagen.

Alles in Allem Eine unter Vielen (Fans gibts trotzdem reichlich #c )
Very good Posting ! #6 

Bassking.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Also ich fische eine der ersten UBS die damals in einer Blinker/DT-Sonderaktion auf den Markt kamen.

In der Spitze zu weich für 15er GuFis?

Dann müssen die mittlerweile den Blank geändert haben, meine hat nach wie vor ne straffe Aktion.

Bei 23er GuFis stößt sie dann aber langsam an ihre Grenzen.

Der Schriftzug ist auch bei mir langsam am verschwinden.

Ob die das Preis/leistungsverhältnis heute noch stimmt, könnte man durchaus bezweifeln.

Spro und auch Balzer bieten auch sehr ordentliche Ruten günstiger an.


----------



## astcuit (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Hallo Bassking,

Ich frage mich nur warum es so viele gibt?Ich persönlich kann nichts an dieser Rute finden was diesen Preis rechtfertigt (Ist aber bei sehr vielen Ruten so)!!!Irgendwas muss die Fans doch an dieser Rute faszinieren!

Was mir aufgefallen ist das selbst der "Uhrvater" dieser Rute (Ulli Beyer) sie selbst garnicht fischt.Egal ob auf Videos,Guidings oder sonstigen Veranstaltungen hält der "gute Mann" eine Shimano-Rute in der Hand.Und das würde mich als Endverbraucher schon mehr als stutzig machen....ob da nicht nur jemand seinen Namen hergegeben hat um zu Geld zu kommen?

Ich fische einige Ruten aus der Drachko-Serie,und da merkt man das der "Entwickler" dahinter steht!Diese Ruten vertreten genau die Anforderungen des Altmeisters Drachkovitsch!(Liegt rein im Auge des Betrachters,in diesem Fall in meinem)

Aber back to basic: Ich finde wenn jemand seinen Namen für ein Gerät hergibt dann sollte es auch authentisch sein und nicht nach FAKE duften...

MfG
Tim


----------



## Gummibarsch (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Wie gesagt, für mich soll die Rute nicht sein.
Hab ne Diaflash für die größeren Gummis.
Ich muss allgemein sagen dass er einen "komischen Rutengeschmack hat".
Er kann mit den "Stahlrohren" nix anfangen, sagt er.
Manchmal wundert es mich auch, aber er bringt mit ner relativ weichen (keine schwabbel) die Gummis genauso weit raus wie ich und fängt in etwa genauso viel.
Da stell sich schon die Frage, ob der "Knüppelhype" wirklich so gut begründet ist!


----------



## Case (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



astcuit schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rute zu weich




Höhö....
genau das hab ich mal in UB's Forum geschrieben. Wurde dann aber sofort vom Meister selbst korrigiert. Die ist nicht weich...die ist *sensibel*.
Nur damit ich das auch weiß.:q  Ok..dann ist sie mir halt zu *sensibel*. 

Case


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



Case schrieb:


> Höhö....
> genau das hab ich mal in UB's Forum geschrieben. Wurde dann aber sofort vom Meister selbst korrigiert. Die ist nicht weich...die ist *sensibel*.
> Nur damit ich das auch weiß.:q  Ok..dann ist sie mir halt zu *sensibel*.



Hihi! Das ist gut! Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen zu *sensibel*?


----------



## bassking (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> In der Spitze zu weich für 15er GuFis?
> 
> Dann müssen die mittlerweile den Blank geändert haben, meine hat nach wie vor ne straffe Aktion.


 
Hi Markus- ich habe *ab* 15cm. geschrieben...die Spitze bekommt dann schon Probleme, federt  (mir)  einfach zu viel ab.

Folge ist, dass die Rucke nicht mehr 1:1 beim Köder ankommen.

Es gibt übrigens Gerüchte, dass der Blank (Deiner) Ursprungs UBS. *härter *war- es also tatsächlich 2unterschiedliche Ausführungen geben soll. 
Wie gesagt gab es eine Zeit für die Rute- und zwar war sie damals und nicht vor allzulanger Zeit eine brauchbare Gummifischrute für kleine bis mittlere Köder *bei seh*r *eingeschränkter Konkurrenz in dem Preissegment.*

Zusätzlich zur Bekanntheit des Namensgebers, hat sich die Angel doch recht weit verbreitet.

Sie ist auch *nicht schlecht* , sie fängt Fische.

Es kommt aber auch auf den Angler an- auf den Stil, *wie* gefischt wird.

Für einen zupfenden Stil aus dem Handgelenk ist die Rute OK.

Für einen Unterarm Ruck-Stil mit grösseren Ködern meiner Meinung nach völlig suboptimal.

Ich habe die Rute auch testgefischt und hatte erhebliche Probleme, einen Kopyto 6 am etwa 15er Kopf überhaupt vom Boden hochzubekommen.

Wird vom Boot gefischt oder von Anlegern/Mauern, wo der Angler über dem Köder steht, ist dieses nicht so gravierend- angelt man aber horizontal (vom Ufer) wird die Schwäche sehr deutlich.Dies liegt am flacheren Schnurwinkel- es muss härter angeruckt werden, um Sprünge zu generieren...da macht sich eine "sensible" Spitze nicht gut.

Bei aller Kritik soll man aber sachlich bleiben- für gängige Zanderköder ist die Rute gut zu bedienen !

und Viele gehen deutlich unter 16cm. "ran".

Der gängige Zanderköder überschreitet bei den Meisten kaum die 10,12 cm. 

Das die Shimanoruten im Kommen sind liegt daran, dass sie sehr gut zum Handgelenkszupfen geeignet sind, ein ansprechendes Design haben, leicht und straff sind sowie nicht kopflastig aufgebaut sind.

Der Herr hat die Eigenschaften erkannt- und ebenso den Anklang bei der Kundschaft.

Da sich die teuren und guten Ruten immer besser verkaufen, werden sie auch in den Filmen eingesetzt.

Die UBS. ist im Vergleich einfach veraltet.

...der Trend geht sowieso zu den hochwertigen Stöcken, siehe auch die Harrison- Hysterie  #6 .

Bassking.


----------



## bolli (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Wo bei dem einen die obere Einsatzgrenze erreicht ist, fängt für den anderen das ideale Spektrum gerade erst an. 

Deswegen will ich mich an solch fruchtlosen Diskussionen wie dieser eigentlich nicht mehr beteiligen,
aber das



astcuit schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist das selbst der "Uhrvater" dieser Rute (Ulli Beyer) sie selbst garnicht fischt.Egal ob auf Videos,Guidings oder sonstigen Veranstaltungen hält der "gute Mann" eine Shimano-Rute in der Hand.



kann man so nicht stehen lassen und fordert doch meinen Widerspruch heraus. 

Ich frage mich, wie Du zu dieser Erkenntnis kommst. #d  

Der "Urvater" ist ein spezialisierter Angler, der sich Angelsituationen (Zielfisch, Gewässer, Köder) anpasst und demzufolge auch 
verschiedene Ruten fischt. 
Und natürlich fischt er auch die UBS, bevorzugt für Gummis ab 15 cm. 

Geh mal mit dem Uli fischen und Du wirst sehen, dass er hinter den Produkten die er verkauft voll steht und sie auch selber 
sehr erfolgreich anwendet.


----------



## astcuit (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Hallo Bolli,

bist du irgendwie mit ihm befreundet?Setzt dich so für ihn ein.....!

Ich bin der Meinung das er mehr andere Ruten fischt als seine eigene Kreation.Ich habe nie den Anschein erwecken wollen das ich ihn für einen schlechten Angler halte,eher im Gegenteil..er ist ein begnadeter Angler der seines gleichen sucht.

Aber trotzdem ist mir diese Rute zu weich (meinetwegen auch sensiebel) um damit GuFis ab 16cm zu fischen.Bei einem 23er biegt sich die Spitze doch schon ohne das jegliche Bewegung ausgeführt wird...meine Schlussfolgerung:zu wenig Rückrat für solche Schluppen.

Aber wie gesagt,das ist meine Meinung und mit dieser mag ich niemandem zu nahe treten oder gar beleidigen.Aber es wird wohl was dran sein wenn es auch anderen auffällt......seis drum

MfG
Tim


----------



## darth carper (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

@astcuit
Du meinst also Albert Drachkovitch entwickelt die Ruten persönlich?
Und wer sagt mir, daß seine Anforderungen auch meine sind?
Ich glaube auch ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, daß Uli B. mit der Rute zum schnellen Geld kommen wollte. Ich denke er verdient mit seinem Laden und dem Großhandel genug.

Ich denke von der Rute sind im Laufe der Jahre einige verkauft worden und nicht jeder der die fischt, hat keine Ahnung vom Angeln.
Die Rute hat mit Sicherheit ihr ideales Einsatzgebiet und wer weiß, vielleicht suchten die Käufer genau für dieses Einsatzgebiet eine passende Rute und sind letztendlich an der UBS hängen geblieben.
Sicher werden einige die Rute nur wegen des Namens der dahinter und darauf steht gekauft haben, aber so ist das nunmal mit der Werbung.
Ich habe in der Frage des Threadstellers auch nirgendwo gelesen, daß er wissen wollte was die Rute kann, sondern wo er sie bekommt.
Aber kaum fällt der Name Uli Beyer kommen alle aus dem Gebüsch und sofort wird begonnen die Rute schlecht zu machen. Die kann das nicht und das nicht, das schonmal gar nicht und überhaupt, kauf dir eine andere.
Wer weiß, vielleicht will der spätere Besitzer ja damit hauptsächlich auf Aal angeln, da kann es ihm doch egal sein ob ich damit einen 23er Gufi aus dem Handgelenk anrupfen kann oder nicht.

Um es nochmal ganz deutlich zu sagen: Ich bin kein Jünger von Uli B.. Der Mann hat sicher eine Menge Ahnung vom Kunstköderfischen, mehr als die meisten von uns hier, aber er wirkt durch seine Art sehr polarisierend (ich lese in dem Forum auch hin und wieder). Vielleicht kommt diese Art der Diskussion deswegen immer wieder auf, sobald nach der Rute gefragt wird.

Um dem Fragesteller eine Antwort zu geben: Ich würde nicht bei ebay kaufen. Wie du schon selbst gesehen hast, gehen auch die Gebrauchtruten für eine Menge Geld weg.
Da die Rute bei jedem Dream Tackle Händler das Gleiche kostet, ist es egal wo du dann kaufst.

@heinzrch

Welche Rute meinst du?


----------



## bolli (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

@astcuit

nee, befreundet nicht. Aber ich war schon mit ihm am Rhein und am Bodden angeln. 
Wenn man ihn seinem Laden trifft, ist er auch schon mal für ein Schwätzchen zu haben. 
Er ist ein sehr netter und ehrlicher Kerl, der sein Wissen gerne ohne Geheimniskrämerei weitergibt. #6 

Wie gesagt, die Rutenfrage wird immer anhand persönlicher Vorlieben beantwortet werden. 
Und die sind teils sehr unterschiedlich. Daher gilt für mich der Spruch: 

Wer fängt hat Recht. :q


----------



## darth carper (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Ach so, noch eine Anmerkung zu den Ruten:

Wird hier nicht immer propagiert, daß man für jede Angelart eine eigene Rute braucht?
Mittlerweile wird ja für jeden Wobbler eine eigene Ruten-Rollen-Kombination angeschafft und ausführlich diskutiert.

Nur der Uli B. der darf nur eine Rute fischen und wehe er tut das nicht.
Ist egal ob er in seinem Zander-Film mit kleinen Wobblern oder Cycadas angelt, er muß seine Rute nehmen, sonst heißt es gleich, er würde ja nicht damit fischen! ;-)
In dem Film hat er übrigens unter anderem mit der Uli Beyer M55 gefischt! ;-) ;-)
Und, jetzt kommts, auf der Messe in Duisburg hat er die Vorführungen mit der UBS gemacht. Ich meine dafür hat er doch von allen Kritikern ein Lob verdient oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Nur der Uli B. der darf nur eine Rute fischen und wehe er tut das nicht.


Das finde ich auch nicht gerecht und mies geurteilt, wenn ich schon direkt am Wasser oft 4 Ruten dabei habe, wieso darf er dann sowas nicht auch!  

:q


----------



## darth carper (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Weil es "der" Uli ist!
Der Mann der vollkommen Pleite war und nur mit "seiner" Rute Millionen verdient hat! ;-)


----------



## astcuit (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Hallo,

habe irgendwie das Gefühl das eine Kritik an diesem Gerät nicht gerne gesehen/gelesen wird.

Ich habe doch nur versucht eine ernstgemeinte Äußerung zu dieser Rute zu bringen.Das heißt doch noch lange nicht das es jeder so sehen muss.

Ich habe nichts gegen Ulli Beyer persönlich,bin halt nur kein Freund dieser Rute.

Darf man hier keine Kritik anbringen? 

MfG
Tim


----------



## darth carper (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Doch darf man. Jeder hat ja ein Recht seine Meinung frei zu äußern.
Mir geht es nur darum, daß hier nicht danach gefragt wurde ob die Rute was taugt, sondern er wollte wissen wo man sie vielleicht günstiger herbekommt.
Trotzdem geht sofort die Diskussion los, wie schlecht die Rute doch ist und was alles besser ist usw. usw. usw..
Man weiß doch gar nicht was der Besitzer da später mit machen will.

Wenn dich einer fragt wo es zum nächsten Ferrari-Händler geht, sagst du dem dann auch erstmal, daß da aber keine vier Personen mitfahren können?


----------



## bassking (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



darth carper schrieb:


> *Jeder hat ja ein Recht seine Meinung frei zu äußern.*
> Trotzdem geht sofort die Diskussion los, wie schlecht die Rute doch ist und was alles besser ist usw. usw. usw..


 
Bist Du Dir da sicher?

Wie schlecht die Rute sein soll, hast Du von mir garantiert nicht gehört.

Der Eine findet sie traumhaft- der Andere ungeeignet.

Man kann doch seine Meinung durch *Argumente *vertreten- genau das versuchen wir doch hier !

Ebenfalls habe ich den Aspekt der Köderführung erwähnt.

Wenn ein Herr B. die Rute angeblich mit 15+ Ködern fischt, muss man aber auch ganz klar auf den "Stil" hinweisen: kurze, sehr schnelle Rucke aus dem Handgelenk- damit sich am Boden überhaupt etwas tut .

Für längere Sprünge mit Großködern ist die Angel einfach nicht das gelbe vom Ei- das ist meine Meinung, die ich auch begründen kann.

"Fruchtlos" finde ich nur Diskussionen, die vom Inhalt abweichen und bspw. beteuert wird, wie "nett" doch der Erbauer sei bspw. Das heißt nämlich noch lange nicht, das man optimales Gerät kauft. Nett sind Verkäufer fast immer (hehehe).
Der Fragensteller kann übrigens froh sein, soviel Input zu bekommen !

Und das die Rute Fische fängt, hatte ich erwähnt-naja, eigentlich der Angler... wer vorher pleite war und wer Millonen verdient, ist für das Thema ebenfalls völlig egal.

astcuit- nimms leicht- Du kannst Deine Aussagen ruhig vertreten...und wenn Jemand so vehement auf eine Person Bezug nimmt, stehen wohl Sympathiegründe im Vordergrund.

Die Eigenschaften der Angel, die man diskutieren *dürfen *muss, scheinen plötzlich weniger zu interessieren.

Vorschlag:

Wer die Rute will, soll sie sich kaufen- *BASTA*.
Bassking.


----------



## Schnyder (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Good Posting Bassking ;-)


----------



## astcuit (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Da schließe ich mich an...Good Posting Bassking ;-)

MfG
Tim


----------



## maesox (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Jeder hat über gewisses Gerät seine persönliche,eigene Meinung und ist deshalb nur schwer davon abzubringen!!!...Zum Glück ist es so,sonst würden ja alle die UBS fischen,ohne zu wissen,daß es vergleichbare Ruten zu günstigeren Preisen gibt!! 

Man sollte auch immer die Fragestellung im Kopf behalten,um was es ursprünglich überhaupt ging,sonst ist demjenigen,der gefragt hat, ja wenig geholfen!!

Er fragte lediglich wo man diesen Stecken herbekommen kann und wenn er sich schon dazu entschlossen hat,diese Rute zu kaufen,soll er es machen und wir versuchen ihm da zu helfen 

Es gibt aber sicher auch deutlich schlechtere Ruten als diese und jeder von uns,wie auch er macht sich sein eigenes Bild aus den Erfahrungen die er sammelt!!#6 




TL Matze

TL Matze


----------



## Forellenfreund (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Das ist doch echt mal wieder n Grund hier mal was reinzutippen. 

Immer wieder erstaunlich was passiert wenn es irgendwo um die UBS geht. 

Wie der letzte Poster möchte ich auch kurz mitteilen das es um günstiges Erstehen dieser Rute geht. 

Es wurde nicht nach der Meinung zu der Rute gefragt. 

Aber immer wieder schön wie selbsternannte Rutenexperten dann ihren Senf dazu abgeben müssen.

Auch Märchenkönig Bassking ist wieder am Start.

Da freue ich mich besonders drüber. 

Hier mal ein link zu dem Thema aus dem Board von Uli wo es wirklich um das für und wieder zur UBS geht. Ist vielleicht für einige interessant um sich mal ein Bild zu machen wie manche ihre Profilneurosen im Internet austragen. 

http://angeln.de/cgi-bin/ib3/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=7;t=10045

Ich weiss … es zieht sich … aber ist schon lustig zu lesen glaube ich … besonders gegen Ende. Uli nimmt auch selber Stellung und Bassking beauftragt einen ca. 60 Jahre alte Rutenbauer um das ganze mal durchchecken zu lassen. Um mal die Highlights zu nennen…. :q 


Ansonsten will ich mich auch nicht weiter dazu äußern. 

Nur soviel ….Um auch hier noch mal die falschen und an den Haaren herbei gezogenen  Behauptungen aufzulösen. 
Uli fischt sehr oft mit seiner UBS. Letztes Jahr hat er tatsächlich ab und an mal mit einer abgewandelten Aspire fischen MÜSSEN da er einen Vertrag mit Shimano hat und die ihn ab und an dazu verpflichten einen Blank zu testen.  Gerade deswegen ist diese dann auch in Filmaufnahmen  ab und an mal zu sehen. Aber was glaubt ihr welche Rute der Uli dann wieder aus der Kiste holt wenn er mit befreundeten Anglern fischt vor denen er bestimmt keine Werbung machen muss ?? 




So … aber um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen….

Der Interessent soll mir mal n Angebot machen … 

Besitze 2 UBS …. So von wegen Reserve ... 

Aber verschenken würde ich da auch keine von. 


Cheers


Sven


----------



## Hansemann 28 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*




bolli schrieb:


> Wo bei dem einen die obere Einsatzgrenze erreicht ist, fängt für den anderen das ideale Spektrum gerade erst an.
> 
> Deswegen will ich mich an solch fruchtlosen Diskussionen wie dieser eigentlich nicht mehr beteiligen,
> aber das
> ...


Moinsen
Hab mir die Rute bei der letzten Messe angeschaut und muß sagen das die Verarbeitung am Griffstück wirklich nicht so doll ist.Für den Preis kann man schon etwas mehr erwarten.Positiv fand aber die Aktion der Rute,superschneller Blank mit viel Power."Macht bestimmt Spass damit zu fischen."Was den Urvater angeht bin ich der Meinung das es einige gute Experten gibt,da muß man sich doch nicht gleich einen Schrein ins Wohnzimmer stellen. 
Gruß Heinz


----------



## astcuit (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Hi Sven,

du scheinst auch eiin Sympathisant der "Beyrischen" Rute zu sein.Wie aus dem Uli-Forum zu entnehmen ist seit ihr 2 ja auch ganz dicke miteinander wa.... 

Es kommen irgendwie nur solche Postings (deiner z.B) von Leuten die sich "supi" mit dem Ulli verstehen....klar,was sollte sonst auch aus der innigen Freundschaft werden...  (vorsicht ÜBERTREIBUNG)

Aber genug Ironie für heute,die Rute hat ihre Stärken und ihre Schwächen...wie jede andere auch!Nur das bei diesem ganz "besonderen Fall" für meine Sicht die Schwächen überwiegend sind!

Ich finde es schon heftigst wie verbittert und engstirnig hier stellenweise vorgegangen wird.Es ist doch nur eine Rute deren beste Tage gezählt sind weil sie nicht mehr "up to date" ist und von der Konkurenz überholt wurde......(meine Meinung)

Diese Rute ist nun 10 Jahre alt,quasi auf dem Standpunkt von vor 10 Jahren.....schonmal was gehört von :Stillstand ist der Tod?

Aber ich weiß,gutes muss nicht noch besser gemacht werden.....(IRONIE)

In diesem Sinne schließe ich die Sache für mich ab,bleibe auf meinen Standpunkten beharren,freue mich über die doch meist sehr sachliche "Unterhaltung" und hoffe das jeder seinen "Stern am Rutenhimmel" findet 

MfG
Tim


----------



## darth carper (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

@maesox und Forellenfreund

Wenigstens zwei Leute die verstanden haben worum es mir ging.
Den Thread auf angeln.de habe ich auch gelesen. Man was habe ich gelacht! ;-)


@bassking

Ich weiß ehrlich nicht wo dein Problem liegt.
Erstens habe ich mich auf bestimmte hier gemachte Aussagen bezogen und zweitens habe ich überhaupt kein Problem mit astcuit, denn ich kenne ihn nicht. Wieso sollte ich mir daher das Recht anmaßen, die ganze Sache auf eine persönliche Ebene zu stellen?
Daher immer schön sachlich bleiben.
Und: Humor hat noch keinem geschadet.

@astcuit

Nochmal, weil offensichtlich sofort die Scheuklappen fallen, wenn das Thema UBS aufkommt.
Es geht hier nicht darum was die Rute kann oder nicht, sondern wo man sie evt. günstiger bekommt.
Also habe ich keine Kritik an deinen Aussagen zur UBS geübt, sondern daran, daß die Antworten an sich komplett am Thema vorbei sind.
Wie ich schon sagte, weißt du was der spätere Besitzer damit machen will?
Gibt doch genug andere pro und contra UBS -Threads. Wärm sie wieder auf und schreib da wie ******* du die Rute findest.
Einfach die Posts gut durchlesen, nicht sofort das rote Tuch sehen und drauf los. Dann wird alles gut. ;-)

Und nochmal: Ich kenne Uli B. nicht persönlich, habe noch nie ein Wort mit ihm gewechselt, habe keinen Schrein von ihm zuhause, ich finde auch bestimmt nicht alles gut was er macht und wie er es macht (jedenfalls im Forum, alles andere kann ich nicht beurteilen) und habe die Rute nur in seinem Laden mal in der Hand gehabt.
Ich persönlich habe mal kurzzeitig überlegt, sie mir zu kaufen, bin aber dann bei etwas, in meinen Augen Besserem, gelandet.
Wenn hier jemand wissen will, wo er die Instant Fishermen günstig bekommt, dann hätter er, sofern ich das gewußt hätte, eine Antwort auf seine Frage bekommen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und wenn ich dazu nichts zu sagen habe, dann halte ich einfach mal die Fresse (Dieter Nuhr hat ja soooo recht)!


----------



## Forellenfreund (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Ach Astcuit ....

Leider hast Du uns ja Dein Alter nicht verraten bei Deiner Anmeldung. Das würde vielleicht einiges erklären. 

Denk doch vielleicht nochmal drüber nach was und vor allen dingen wer  hier engstirnig und verbittert ist. 

Es geht nicht darum das nur Postings kommen "von Leuten die sich mit Uli supii verstehen" ... sondern das sofort Postings von  Uli oder UBS Gegnern kommen die einfach blind und ohne die geringste Ahnung plump dagegen anposten und sich zum Teil auch noch einfach irgendwelche Märchen ausdenken.  

Ja .. und damit bist auch Du gemeint Du großer Videodetektiv. 

Wenn es hier wenigstens um die Frage "Was sagt ihr zur UBS" gegangen wäre.
Aber nein .. es geht darum wo die Rute günstig zu bekommen ist. 

Mir persönlich würde niemals in den Sinn kommen dazu etwas zu posten selbst wenn ich das jeweilige Produkt noch so besch…. finde.

Da scheint aber gerade die Anti UBS Fraktion anscheinend gar kein Problem mit zu haben. Wie man ja auch an Bassking sieht der sich die Aufklärung der Menschheit bzgl. der UBS anscheinend ganz groß auf die Fahne geschrieben hat. 


Ach ja … und zum Schluss habe ich noch einen  nett gemeinten Tip für  Dich ….  

Sag nicht zu laut das alle Ruten von vor 10 Jahren heute auf einem veralteten Stand sind. 

Sonst ist Dir Dein neuer Freund Bassking sicher böse….

Der vertraut da nämlich auf ein ganz spezielles Stöckchen … nicht war König …??


Cheers




Sven


----------



## Peter K. (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

@all

wird langsam lächerlich die Diskussion...

Die Ubs ist für mich die ideale Rute zum gufieren.

Es wird immer Menschen geben die sogar an einer Million Euro etwas zu meckern haben von daher, einfach ignorieren und seine Meinung beibehalten.


----------



## Blackhawk (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Also ich kann das nicht verstehen,es wird gefragt wo man die Rute günstig bekommt!Und das einzigste was passiert,man liest ubs und es geht wieder los:v .Es ist doch logisch, dass jeder andere erfahrung macht,wenn das nicht so wäre, würden ja alle die selbe Rute fischen.Es ist auch logisch, dass diese Diskusion "ob die Rute gut ist oder nicht" wieder total überflüssig ist,man könnte stundenlang diskutieren und würde trotzdem zu keinem Ergebnis kommen#c .
Wenn er diese Rute verschenken möchte soll er es doch tun, ich bin sicher der beschenkte wird sich freuen,auch wenn er die Rute nicht gut findet ist es bestimmt ein schönes Geschenk#6


----------



## Blackhawk (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

@ Peter 

Welche ubs fischt du denn?


----------



## Schnyder (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Also...eins möchte ich noch dazu schreiben..ist doch völliger Quatsch..die einen sagen das die UBS absolut gut ist die anderen schreiben das sie für "Ihre" Methode eher ungeeignet ist....was die Verarbeitung betrifft..soll sie ja auch nicht super gut verarbeitet sein..........immer diese Meinungsverschiedenheiten!!!
Also ich brauche keine UBS oder ne Sportex bla bla bla ich fange meine Fische auch mit allen anderen Ruten mit der bestimmten WG und deren Aktion....hier wird immer immer über jedes kleine Detail gesprochen und diskutiert das es schon fast ins lächerliche geht........!!!!!


P.S. Das "Angeln" ist auch nicht mal das was es mal wahr!!!


----------



## Peter K. (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

@Black

Die Uli Beyer Speziel 2,7m,85g Wurfgewicht


----------



## Blackhawk (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

@ Peter

Ich habe die M55,2,70cm.Mir gefällt die super bin am überlegen ob ich mir die schwerere auch noch holen soll.Wie sind deine erfahrungen?#h


----------



## bassking (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*




Forellenfreund schrieb:


> Ach Astcuit ....
> 
> Leider hast *Du uns ja Dein Alter nicht verraten* bei Deiner Anmeldung. *Das würde vielleicht einiges erklären*.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Sven- lies Dir Dein Posting mal in Ruhe durch- voll von Falschaussagen,Provokationen, Beleidigungen und Aggressionen.

Es liest sich mit Verlaub gesagt flüssig- *überflüssig :q *

*Zudem bist du schlecht informiert- ich fische KEINE BP.*

Mensch, komm mal runter von dem Aggressionstrip.  #6 


Alles Gute, Forellenfreund- und gehe mal wieder angeln- entspannt ungemein ...

Bassking.


----------



## mad (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

servus bassking,

bei den harrison ruten hast schon nur gemeckert und dein rutenbauer wußte alles besser, jetzt über die ubs auch da wieder.
du fischt die twisterpeitsche und jeden ist es egal, also laß doch jeden fischen was er will und wenns für dich noch so ein schrott ist.
börnie hat einen blechpeitschen fan thread aufgemacht, schau halt da mal vorbei und laß es hier gut sein.


----------



## bassking (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Hi mad.

Ich fische die BP. nicht .

Mein Rutenbauer wusste bzgl. Harrison nicht Alles besser, sondern baut die Serie neuerdings (einige Monate) auf.

Einige Exemplare haben wir zudem auf einer Briefwaage gewogen.

Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen - und meckern tue ich nicht über die Harrison- da es eine erschwingliche und sehr gute Rute ist  

Eben- Jeder soll fischen, was er will- ganz meine Meinung !

Das Thema ist hier eigentlich durch- trotzdem sollten sich Leute wie Sven Gedanken machen,*wie* man diskutiert.

Grüsse und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## mad (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

servus bassking,

dann ist ja alles gesagt.#6 

und so wie ich das sehe fischen eh bald alle eine harrison und thomas und co müßen leider das anglerboard dicht machen weil es nichts mehr zu sagen gibt.|muahah:


----------



## bassking (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

|supergri  na dann ... 

Bassking.


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

@ mad: Zja, dann werde ICH wohl einer der wenigen sein, die KEINE Harrison fischen...! 

Habe mich nun für die Shad Xperts entschieden...! Hab durch diverse Gespräche so das Gefühl bekommen, das die evtl noch weng mehr drauf hat wie die Harrisons, imBezug auf 23er Xtra Softs...!? Von der UBS hab ich nun durch den Thread hier auch Abstand genommen...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> das die evtl noch weng mehr drauf hat wie die Harrisons, imBezug auf 23er Xtra Softs...!?


Also das kann nur ein Mißverständnis sein, es gibt da ein paar mehr VHFs, so min. stücker 5, und wenn die 75er VHF mit dick bestückten 23er GuFis so langsam je nach Situation anfängt Probleme zu haben - bei mir klappt das Faule Versenken aber ganz vorzüglich , dann gilt das für die dickeren Stöcke ganz bestimmt nicht. 

Hab heute aber sogar einen schnelltauchenden 105g Marlinwobbler auf >20m Tiefe an der 75er VHF gefischt - das ist noch ein bischen fetter, geht sogar auch noch wenn man vorsichtiger wirft und agiert.


----------



## Forellenfreund (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

@Bassking 

Das ist wirklich lustig. Du nimmst  Worte wie Agression Provokation etc. in den Mund und sagst das sich Leute wie ich mal Gedanken über ihre Argumentation machen sollen..????

Ich muß schon sagen das grenzt schon an Größenwahn diese Worte von jemandem zu hören der in allen Boards für seine nervenden und unqualifizierten Kommentare bekannt ist. Sei es im Hechtfieber Board, bei angeln.de und bestimmt auch hier im Anglerboard. 

Überall lacht sich der Kern der Foren über Dich kaputt und ich werde sogar schon am Wasser angesprochen ob ich diesen komischen Wichtigtuer aus Köln persönlich kennen würde. 

Bekommst  Du das eigentlich nicht mit oder willst Du das genau so ??


Nun denn .. mir ist das egal ... Du bist der einzige mit dem ich mich, und das mit echter Freude,  bisher im Netz ein bisschen in die Haare bekommen habe.  

Ganz im Gegensatz zu Dir der ja schon des öfteren  echte Kreuzzüge in verschiedenen Foren unternommen hat um seine Meinung durchzuboxen. Meist mit ähnlichem Ausgang.  



DU solltest wirklich n bisschen mehr angeln gehen anstatt Deine sozialen Selbstbestätigungen überall verteilt im Netz zu suchen. 

Und vielleicht sehen wir dann ja auch irgendwann mal ein Bild vom großen König wie er den Vasallenzander gen Himmel streckt.
Bisher haben wir in all der Zeit ja nur stichpunktartige Angelreports von Dir erhalten gepaart mit Deinen hochqualifizierten Auslassungen. 

Das wäre alles bei Deinem Frisör besser aufgehoben gewesen.
Aber vielleicht habe ich ja einen Fotoreport oder sonstige wichtigen Infos die Du JEMALS irgendwo verfasst hast verpasst. 
Wenn ja dann weise er mir bitte den Weg dahin.


Aber nun .. da ich Dich ja eigentlich für Deinen Größenwahn liebe Bassking bin ich gespannt wie Du mich,  den ungehobelten Pöbel , auf Deine liebliche Art und Weise wieder zurecht weisen wirst. Das Du es tust darum brauche ich mir ja --- gottlob--- keine Gedanken zu machen. 


Cheers



Untertan Sven


----------



## darth carper (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Mir ist übrigens, um zum Thema Angeln zurückzukommen, da das eigentliche Thema offensichtlich eh nicht mehr interessiert,auch schon die Rute der Fa. Shad Experts aufgefallen.
Habe mich immer gefragt was das für ein Blank ist.
Optisch sieht er im Katalog aus wie der Harrison VT. ;-) ;-)

Wie AngelDet schon sagte, es gibt von der Harrison nicht nur ein Modell.
Das 120g - VT Modell sollte es da durchaus tun und für die ganz harten Fälle der VT -150g. Dann hast du auch gleich was für Waller.

@Forellenfreund / bassking

Also normalerweise bin ich ja nicht so der Freund der Streiterein, vor allem nicht wenn es "nur" um ein Hobby geht, aber in diesem Fall mache ich doch glatt eine Ausnahme.
Da ich den UBS-Thread auf angeln.de verfolgt habe, verspricht das wieder eine höchst amüsante Auseinandersetzung zu werden. Also macht ruhig weiter.
Als Unparteiischer muß ich natürlich sagen, daß es 3:0 für Forellenfreund steht.
Die Beiträge waren eindeutig besser, einfallsreicher und amüsanter.
basskings Beiträge strotzten jetzt nicht so vor Ideenreichtum, da muß er sich noch gewaltig anstrengen, um diesen Vorsprung aufzuholen.

@Forellenfreund

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Bist du nicht froh, daß es Leute wie bassking in jedem Forum gibt? Immer bereit, sofort auf Konfrontationskurs zu gehen, alles auf die persönliche Ebene zu stellen und durch ausgereifte Kommunikationstechniken und empirischen Bweisen (siehe UBS-Thread) seinen Worten nachdruck zu verleihen.
Wo bliebe der Spaß (vor allem für alle unbeteiligten mitleser)? ;-)


----------



## Veit (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Wo bliebe der Spaß (vor allem für alle unbeteiligten mitleser)? ;-)


Ich hoffe der bleibt in diesem Thread auch noch ein paar Seiten länger erhalten. :q


----------



## Blackhawk (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der bleibt in diesem Thread auch noch ein paar Seiten länger erhalten. :q


oh ja ist witzig hier|jump: #v


----------



## bassking (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



Forellenfreund schrieb:


> @Bassking
> 
> ...wie Du mich, den *ungehobelten Pöbel* , auf Deine liebliche Art und Weise wieder *zurecht weisen* wirst. Das Du es tust darum brauche ich mir ja --- gottlob--- keine Gedanken zu machen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Sven- das werde ich garantiert nicht tun- das erledigst Du  -indirekt -schon ganz allein |rolleyes 

Ich diskutiere gerne mit Dir- ein wenig Heiterkeit im grauen Alltag kann bekanntlich nicht schaden #h 


Ich hoffe, du bist mir nicht mehr böse, dass ich damals nicht mit Dir Twistern gehen wollte.... 


Jetzt mal im Ernst- es wurde von meiner Seite in dem Thema schon Alles besprochen und geklärt...und einem Eskalations-thread bin ich abgeneigt.

Der Klügere gibt bekanntlich nach |rolleyes 

Grüße und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## Bald Patch (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Glückwunsch,das wäre dann aber das erste Mal,daß Du der Klügere bist und nachgibst.  :vik:

Uns geht damit allerdings ein großes Stück Unterhaltung verloren.#h


----------



## Birger (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Wie, schon Ende jetzt?


----------



## Blackhawk (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

das geht aber nicht |abgelehn


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Das 120g - VT Modell sollte es da durchaus tun und für die ganz harten Fälle der VT -150g. Dann hast du auch gleich was für Waller.



In der Fanatic Siluro (gibt es beim Stollenwerk auf der HP zu bewundern) steckt meines Wissens der VT 150 Blank.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Diskutieren - auch kontrovers - ist gut und schön, und dafür ist das Forum hier ja da.

Haltet Euch aber bitte wieder vermehrt an normale mitteleuropäische Ausdrucksweise.
Danke!


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> @ mad: Zja, dann werde ICH wohl einer der wenigen sein, die KEINE Harrison fischen...!
> 
> Habe mich nun für die Shad Xperts entschieden...! Hab durch diverse Gespräche so das Gefühl bekommen, das die evtl noch weng mehr drauf hat wie die Harrisons, imBezug auf 23er Xtra Softs...!? Von der UBS hab ich nun durch den Thread hier auch Abstand genommen...!


 
welche Rute ist das denn??? Gib mal nen Link rüber bitte


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> welche Rute ist das denn??? Gib mal nen Link rüber bitte



Nix für Dich! Ist ne 3,05er.
Kuckst Du hier (leider ohne Preis - liegt aber so um die 250-300 EUR soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Gummibarsch (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Hab übrigens die UB jetzt für nen humanen Preis in nem anderen Board bekommen:q  
Und der Kollege hat sich gefreut wie ein "Schnitzel"#6


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Dann Petri mit dem guten Stück.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

man kann den Blank nicht richtig erkennen,

@jerkfreak

 vielleicht könntest Du mal ein Foto vom Blank machen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> welche Rute ist das denn??? Gib mal nen Link rüber bitte


http://www.shadxperts.com/produkte/ruten.html

Sieht für mich nicht so aus, als wenn es da nicht wenigstens ein VT Pendant gäbe. Preise hab ich bisher auch keine gefunden.


----------



## darth carper (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

hm!
dann haben sie neue ruten im programm. habe das letzte mal vor 2 jahren im katalog der firma eine rute gesehen. die war aber nur 2,70m lang.


----------



## ironworker (3. August 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Moin Moin
Wenn ich den SCHROTT hier so lese,den einige Leute auf die
eigentlich gestellte Frage von sich geben,wird mir richtig schlecht!Beantwortet doch nur die hier gestellte Frage und bitte nicht mehr!Euren privaten Swist den solltet Ihr untereinander ausmachen.Aber hier noch eine kleine
Anmerkung.Ich bin seit über 20 Jahren Spinnfischer mit ca.200 Angeltagen im Jahr.
Aber das Spinnruten die vor 10 Jahren entwickelt wurden,
in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr modern sind,oder der Technik hinter her rennen,ist für mich ein ganz großer Irrglaube!
zB.Mein Freund hat eine UBS 2,70m 85gr WG 
Er sagt das nach seinem Gefühl,die Rute ruhig etwas härter sein könnte.Danach durfte ich die Rute fischen.Ich bin von dieser Rute so begeistert weil sie von meinem Gefühl her genau das ist,was ich Gesucht habe!Deshalb werde ich sie
mir bestellen.
Petri an alle


----------



## NorbertF (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

Warum finde ich den Thread jetzt erst? Ist ja ein echtes Highlight 
Ich sag nur eins: die Ruten dies schon länger als 10 Jahre gibt müssen nicht schlechter sein als neuere...ich hab immer noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden zu "meiner", dies es auch schon 15 Jahre gibt.


----------



## Christoph L. (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uli Beyer Spezial!*

also ich fische die UBS und bin hellaufbegeistert von der rute..aber habe sie auch schon mehrere jahre und noch nichts besseres gesehen.
angel-ussat an dem möhnesee und in dortmund bekommt man sie zu kaufen.


----------

